# Has anyone had success on clomid with a blocked fallopian tube?



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

I had the results of my hsg yesterday and found out my left fallopian tube is blocked and I have an "unusual" shaped uterus. As I have already had 3 children the shape of my uterus doesn't really bother me as it has obviously been fit for purpose the last 3 times :haha: but I am concerned about only having the one clear tube. It may have been blocked for all of my life I will never know and therefore I have been lucky to conceive my children so easily but there is always the possibility it has become blocked later in life and that is niggling me. I always have ovulation pain on my left side (sods law) and have never noticed any pain on my right. Am I to assume I am ovulating on the duff side every cycle and this is why we have had no luck for the past 15 months?
My gynaecologist has prescibed me 3 months supply of clomid due to low progesterone levels and basically told me if this doesn't work there is not much else they can do for me. I am due to start the clomid at the beginning of May and am terrified that it wont work.
Has anyone out there had any success using clomid with only one clear tube?
Or anyone got any advice?
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I guess not then :)


----------



## caz & bob

go over to the clomid club i have only one tube i have got p before but mc so i am trying againe xx :) xx


----------



## a_missy

hi mrphyemma :) 

we've been ttc nearly 2 1/2yrs now and i had an hsg is december and was told my left tube was blocked. my progesterone levels suggested i wasnt really ovulating either so after the hsg my FS said she wanted to try clomid for 3 months... 

i started it in january and got pregnant first time, unfortunately i had a mc but thats obviously got nothing to do with the clomid. i'm on my second try now after a months break and i'm waiting nervously haha i'm due AF in the next couple of days but really hoping we managed it again!!

so basically i'd say give it a go and stay positive because theres every chance clomid could be exactly whats gets you your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow, Thank you ladies for your replies. I am very sorry for your losses but the sheer fact that the both of you conceived on clomid with only one tube has given me a glimmer of hope.
caz & bob I wish you all the best for a bfp this time and thanks for pointing me in the direction of the clomid club x

a_missy here's to a BFP for you in the next few days too xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi....i had my left ovary and left tube removed when i was a baby ( 2 days old!!!) i conceived my dd after just 6 mths of ttc in 2005, she is now 4! we started ttc again in 2008 & after 14 mths ttc my fs suggested clomid....i got my bfp on 4th cycle and am now 11 weeks pregnant with twins!! good luck...i really dont think only having 1 tube makes a difference! xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations on your pregnancy Dancingkaty1 and thanks for making me feel better about only having half the equipment :) Seems I may still be in with a chance after all xx


----------



## flobo1971

Hi there
I only have one tube after having one removed and I got preggers second cycle on clomid. 
I researched this alot when I lost my tube and there is a lot of evidence that the body also does its bit to "compensate" and its not just a 50% reduction in chance.

i have my fx for you, def dont get too down about it. XXX


----------

